# where can i get a plug for my solar panel



## 98483 (Apr 3, 2006)

so it connects to the _stromcentrum_ rather than trailing to the battery.
the habitation electrics has a socket for solar, sadly i have no match or a maplins handy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Where*

Easy,

Hymers Supplier, unless you have an image where we can try to match it up for you.

Try

www.rswww.com
www.cpc.co.uk
www.maplins.co.uk

Trev.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Or try Polevolt Polevolt on page 11 of the catalogue.

Worth checking if these are compatible first 

Dave.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Pam 

Is yours an Elektroblok?

If so, I too am looking for pins to go into one of those plugs.

I will research as that catalogue looks really handy.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

I bought a set from the very helpful people at schaudt (sp) who make the ebl electroblock.
They sell a kit of connectors for the solar panels regilator and the accessory connector for 15 euro
Orderd from them on a monday arrived webds and they take paypal

contact them at

[email protected]


----------

